# feeding large breed puppy or adult food?



## Hektor (Apr 16, 2011)

I feed my adult dog Blue Buffalo for adult dogs and now that Naomi came, I a thinking if I can use the same food for both of them.
I know that for a puppy spoo is better puppy food large breed or adult dog food, but between the 2 of them, which is the difference and which one is better?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hektor (Apr 16, 2011)

The difference between the 2 kind of food is quite big (i think) so I don't know which one to choose for a 11 weeks old spoo puppy.

Large breed puppy:
protein 28%
Fat 12% 
Ca 1,2%
P 0.95%

Adult
Protein 24%
Fat 14%
Ca 1.0%
P 0.9%

I also have noticed that puppy dry food (same brand) has Ca 1.3% and P 1.0%, almost the same as the Large breed puppy food. It is supposed that the portion of Ca/P for a large breed puppy has to be lower...??


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

The most important thing to look at for a growing puppy is the Ca./Phos. ratio. Too much calcium = too quick of growth. They are very similar - I'd personally go with the adult, though, for the lower calc./phos. You should be fine either way. (Disclaimer: I'm not a vet or a nutritionist!)


----------



## Hektor (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes, finally I have decided to order the adult one.


----------

